

Court Orders ButterflyLabs to Act More Civil and Professional in Court [pdf] - scottcanoni
http://ia902308.us.archive.org/32/items/gov.uscourts.mowd.117531/gov.uscourts.mowd.117531.110.0.pdf

======
scottcanoni
Can someone translate what this means for us and for ButterflyLabs? What is a
"show cause hearing"?

"If it continues to observe inappropriate behavior, the Court will not
hesitate to schedule a show cause hearing to address the offending conduct."

~~~
greenyoda
If the parties in these proceedings continue to act disruptively in the
courtroom, they will be asked to show cause why they should _not_ be
fined/jailed for contempt of court. (My guess would be that the judge who
brings this complaint has a far better chance of winning the argument.)

See:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_to_show_cause](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_to_show_cause)

You say "us". Are you one of the parties in this litigation? If so, why are
you asking HN for legal advice rather than your lawyer? If you've managed to
get a judge pissed off at you, you better stop doing what you're doing.

